# On or off axis kick panel



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

I finally decided on some 10 inch neighbors for the kick panels in my Trans Am to be mated with Eric Stevens full-size horns. The Pyle pcw10s are supposed to be 100db efficient sealed to the outside of the car. Mids should be crossed a70-100hp and 800-2000 low pass.
I was going to mount them flat (off axis) to the kicks but the more I think about it the more I think I should angle them up towards the driver and passenger more on axis.

Any ideas or opinions 

Thanks in advance 
Brad


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I would think if they are playing up to 800 HZ and maybe even higher, you'd want them angled some.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

I do think read that 10 inch don't beam till 1800hz


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

It'll start beaming at about 1,350hz. How high do you plan on trying to play them, even before beaming comes into play the frequency response of a 10" might start getting nasty up high.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's not going to matter how they are aimed, not using the full size horns.


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

How low will the full size horns play typically?


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Full size horn bodies will be used and they can play down to 800hz with the correct driver


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

No real difference flat or angled.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> No real difference flat or angled.


Thank you Mr Stevens 

Is ther a instance where a person woul want them angled.? 

Like diff crossover or diff speaker specs


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

If you were high frequencies with them, you would likely want them more on axis, but up to 800hz it won't make a difference.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

On axis will image better above 500hz off axis will load in footwell and give you better bottom end, at the expense of reflection ( but worth it IMO ) and bottom end is so nice to have, If it were me I would do both and see what I like better because I could sleep knowing I didn't at least try it another way, and what I think sounds good or what people tell me is better often times is wrong because every car has a diffrent acoustic fingerprint if you will, so IMO on axis for imaging off axis for better responce most times , but again , you just won't really know until you try or talk to someone that has used those exact speakers in that's exact make of car, . System sounds sick tho , I'm excited see pics of the install

Imaging wise below 500-800hz it dosent matter a whole lot.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got them in today hopefully I'll get some pre lem listening tomorrow


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

hessdawg said:


> Just got them in today hopefully I'll get some pre lem listening tomorrow


Can we see some pics!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

hessdawg said:


> Thank you Mr Stevens
> 
> Is ther a instance where a person woul want them angled.?
> 
> Like diff crossover or diff speaker specs


Frequency range covered is the determining factor. The crossover slope and frequency will effect how they blend with the other drivers in the system and the resulting frequency response but this is really a separate issue from the drivers power response. Power response is where the driver has the same output on and off axis and is not beaming.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PCW10S/10-High-Power-High-Performance-Midbass

I love the value you get with Pyle, and I use their drivers all the time. But their spec sheets are complete BS. There isn't a driver in the world that has a two inch voice coil and can handle 1000 watts.

It may be a challenge to get good midrange response out of this driver; I'd measure it before mounting it in the car. It will probably work fine, but if the inductance is high, it could be a challenge.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PCW10S/10-High-Power-High-Performance-Midbass
> 
> I love the value you get with Pyle, and I use their drivers all the time. But their spec sheets are complete BS. There isn't a driver in the world that has a two inch voice coil and can handle 1000 watts.
> 
> It may be a challenge to get good midrange response out of this driver; I'd measure it before mounting it in the car. It will probably work fine, but if the inductance is high, it could be a challenge.


I was buying a few things on parts express and saw them on clearance for $39
But but I'm having buyers remorse and wondering if I should got wit the infamous JBL 2204h cause I believe I can fit them and pick some up for $250


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

jbl twice today


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

JBL ftw


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

For absolute performance JBL. However, I did use the Pyle 8's with the phaseplug and for the price, they were really nice drivers. Midbass was fantastic, midrange was ok, they handled my arc 2500xxk pretty well for being 3ohm drivers.

Price to performance ratio I'm sure would go to the pyles. Hell at 38 a piece, I'd get them both and just see what ends up being worth the money to you.


----------

